# Sacramento Cyclocross #1 starts THIS SATURDAY 9/21 - Lagoon Valley, Vacaville



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey All,

Just a reminder that the first Sac CX race is this Saturday and Lagoon Valley Park.

Weather is promising (NOT HOT!) - online reg closes friday evening 6pm (save $$, walk-up add $5)

More info HERE. See Ya There!


----------

